# Steve Cotter Full KOntact Kettlebells



## fUnc17 (Jun 2, 2006)

This guy is a fucking nut, but he is awesome. I have Full KOntact Kettlebells: The martial art of strength training Vol. 1. It is simply amazing. Here are some brief clips of the DVD.

Intro to Vol. 1
Dragon Twisting in Extreme compromise
1 Leg KB Deadlift & Kick 
Why train in a position of extreme compromise?
Basqua circular stepping
Towel swings
Duck Walk & Press
Creepdown & Press

Pretty cool shit. 

Some Articles

Kettlebells: The martial artists strength tool of choice
Pistol Power: Mastering the one legged squat

Steve Cotter's website: http://www.fullkontact.com


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 2, 2006)

damn, that was some innovative shit right there!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 2, 2006)

Very interesting stuff .. he has the physique, strength, and flexibility that i want so badly. I wish i had some kettleballs in my home.


----------



## fufu (Jun 2, 2006)

That's cooooooool.


----------



## Amped Nutrition (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah, those are some great Kettlebell exercises...I have done some kettlebell training and the exercises are very demanding and are a great workout. 
This form of training can definitely add a lot of variety to your program as well as improving performance.

TM
www.AmpedNutrition.com


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 3, 2006)

Amped Nutrition said:
			
		

> Yeah, those are some great Kettlebell exercises...I have done some kettlebell training and the exercises are very demanding and are a great workout.
> This form of training can definitely add a lot of variety to your program as well as improving performance.
> 
> TM
> www.AmpedNutrition.com



Indeed


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 3, 2006)

I want some kettlebells.  How much are they?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 3, 2006)

Pretty cool stuff.  I need to look more into some of those kettlebell exercises.  I think they would go great in my conditioning workouts.  We have a good set of kettlebells where I work; I need to take advantage more.


----------

